# Any Idea about cost to install DV freestanding fireplace?



## hydro3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi there I was wondering if anyone out there had an idea of how much it would cost to install the exhaust setup for a DV stove? I am going to need about 6-feet of flat black DV pipe, up to the ceiling, and then penetrate the ceiling and the roof and the terminations up above. Anyone have any ideas on costs? I am located in Boise, idaho.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## webbie (Sep 22, 2008)

If you are going to have a pro do it, I would guess about $900 labor and material. This does not include the gas line hookup, but that may not be bad if the same contractor does it. 

Labor rates can vary greatly, but I am figuring two people for 3/4 of a day - maybe 500-600 labor plus 400 material.


----------

